# LAFC vs LA Galaxy



## seuss (Mar 31, 2018)

Awesome game to watch!
Great for soccer in LA!


----------



## Dominic (Mar 31, 2018)

Awesome game!!!


----------



## KONI (Mar 31, 2018)

Zlatan is a beast!


----------



## timbuck (Mar 31, 2018)

KONI said:


> Zlatan is a beast!


It’s like when two flight 2 teams play and 1 of them brings down a DA player.


----------



## El Clasico (Mar 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It’s like when two flight 2 teams play and 1 of them brings down a DA player.


I think a better analogy would be....It's like when two US DA teams play and one of them brings in a player from a European Academy.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Apr 1, 2018)

Looking forward to Galaxy games even more now!  He’s going to be fun to watch.


----------



## seuss (Apr 1, 2018)

I think that was the single most watchable  mls game ever


----------



## Dummy (Apr 1, 2018)

seuss said:


> I think that was the single most watchable  mls game ever


I agree.  The stadium experience was incredible too.  Having an LA rivalry will be great.  Looking forward to the game in Expo Park.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 1, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I think a better analogy would be....It's like when two US DA teams play and one of them brings in a player from a European Academy.


LOL, seriously this is dead-on accurate. 

Zlatan is 37 but going to run rings around MLS defending..... and the reporters too


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 1, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> LOL, seriously this is dead-on accurate.
> 
> Zlatan is 37 but going to run rings around MLS defending..... and the reporters too


I look forward to watching him do both!!!


----------



## Jairzinho (Apr 1, 2018)

Typical LA mentality. Go up 3-0 then stop defending. Go down 3-0 then start attacking. Poor across the board...and of course all the "fans" love it. And you wonder why we didn't qualify for the WC???wicked1


----------



## bruinblue14 (Apr 1, 2018)

Was at Knotts yesterday and saw so many people in Galaxy and LAFC gear. More than any other sports related gear. Obviously probably because of El Trafico, but nice to see nonetheless.


----------



## will (Apr 1, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> I think a better analogy would be....It's like when two US DA teams play and one of them brings in a player from a European Academy.


That's odd, since Academies from Argentina, Brazil and Mexico have always kicked European Academies anywhere. Including this year's Adidas U17 G.Cup, Dallas Cup. Didn't you guys learned yet that European Top Level Pro Teams rarely get their starts from "European Academies", but from a 3rd world Latino or African Academy instead? And then you guys want to blame the Federation, coaches, or Fifa for not hosting or even being at the World Cup, I mean, how come if many millions of people like you still didn't get the game.


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 1, 2018)

will said:


> That's odd, since Academies from Argentina, Brazil and Mexico have always kicked European Academies anywhere. Including this year's Adidas U17 G.Cup, Dallas Cup. Didn't you guys learned yet that European Top Level Pro Teams rarely get their starts from "European Academies", but from a 3rd world Latino or African Academy instead? And then you guys want to blame the Federation, coaches, or Fifa for not hosting or even being at the World Cup, I mean, how come if many millions of people like you still didn't get the game.


I actually agree with you.  The point of my post was only to say that the poster I responded to was giving the DA too much credit by suggesting that one of its players could come down and help the flight 2 teams. The sh*tty players that he suggests are the flight 2 players are actually the DA players.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Apr 5, 2018)

concurrently Orange County SC shelled Tulsa Roughnecks 5-0.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 5, 2018)

Saw an interesting comment regarding this match.
The Zlatan goals were pretty sweet. But why aren't we grilling Bob Bradley for blowing a 3 goal lead with 30 minutes left?  Not even a tie!!!  4 unanswered goals!!!


----------



## focused1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Prevent defense has never worked in futbol or football....


----------



## timbuck (Apr 5, 2018)

focused1 said:


> Prevent defense has never worked in futbol or football....


Bunker Bob didn’t have to go full prevent.  But to allow that kind of a comeback is a bit silly.


----------



## Dos Equis (Apr 5, 2018)

We wanted Zlatan, he gave us Zlatan.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 6, 2018)

Dos Equis said:


> We wanted Zlatan, he gave us Zlatan.


Both of his goals were from piss poor defending and even worse goal keeping.


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Apr 6, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Both of his goals were from piss poor defending and even worse goal keeping.


You can only beat what's in front of you!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zlatan was brought in for name recognition and to score goals. From that perspective he's gonna do that, especially against the competition he will face in the MLS. 

He did look a bit out of practice as he moved awkwardly at times with the ball at his feet, but that will change as he trains regularly and plays week in and week out. 

I usually do not watch the MLS, but I am curious to see how he does, so I will be watching a bit more now.


----------



## Zdrone (Apr 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I usually do not watch the MLS, but I am curious to see how he does, so I will be watching a bit more now.


And that is exactly why they threw money at him.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> And that is exactly why they threw money at him.


Makes cents.


----------



## Zdrone (Apr 6, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Makes cents.


Perfect reply. 

Just have to keep in mind that you aren’t tuning in to watch the game, you are there for all the crap on the sidelines.







Granted, without advertising we wouldn’t have anything to watch on TV but MLS seems to have such a tight grip on the short term cash, they are missing out on building a long term product


----------



## xav10 (Apr 6, 2018)

Zdrone said:


> And that is exactly why they threw money at him.


I understand that the dough is surprisingly modest. Like $3m per year? Could that be right?


----------



## Zdrone (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I understand that the dough is surprisingly modest. Like $3m per year? Could that be right?


As I read it, he’s maxed at 1.5m per year or 3m for 2 years.  On top of it he turned down 100m for a Chinese team.

Hearsay but: https://www.si.com/soccer/2018/04/03/insider-zlatan-ibrahimovic-china-offer-real-madrid-robert-lewandowski


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 6, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I understand that the dough is surprisingly modest. Like $3m per year? Could that be right?


Part of his fee is being covered by the severance from his English club.  Part of it from TAM money from the Galaxy.  He's not one of the 3 Designated Players for the LA Galaxy-- Allesandrini, Gio, and Jona.  Each MLS team is limited to 3 DPs which is why the League is roughly balanced, as opposed to La Liga or other European leagues where 2-4 teams dominated.


----------

